# Trying to install the motherboard in my CM 690



## Kantastic (Sep 2, 2009)

So I ordered some parts before leaving for vacation, the mATX MSI 785G AM3 motherboard and obviously the CM 690. I've been trying to install the damn motherboard for like half an hour now. The mobo didn't come with any screws so I tried using the ones installed at the end of 5.25 drive bays that fit the motherboard holes.

The screws aren't long enough to reach the motherboard, the motherboard backplate is in the way so the screws won't tighten and I know I'm not supposed to take it off. This is my first build from scratch so yeah, pretty lost. I'm going out for lunch now and will be back to see if anybody can shed some light. The screwholes on my old case were arched upwards, but the CM 690 doesn't have those.

Someone help an amateur!


----------



## erocker (Sep 2, 2009)

You need to install standoffs before putting the motherboard in. They come with the case.


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> You need to install standoffs before putting the motherboard in. They come with the case.



+1, if u use no standoff, you will short and kill the board


----------



## Meow9000 (Sep 2, 2009)

Usually a brass/copper colour, looks like a scew you can screw into so to speak.

~meow


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 3, 2009)

I finally got the keyboard back, mine broke and I took my sister's which she needed. I finally installed the mobo! Thanks guys! 

Now I'm off bargain hunting for a cheap AM3 proc (Soparik2's!) and a nicely priced Velociraptor.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 3, 2009)

Kantastic said:


> I finally got the keyboard back, mine broke and I took my sister's which she needed. I finally installed the mobo! Thanks guys!
> 
> Now I'm off bargain hunting for a cheap AM3 proc (Soparik2's!) and a nicely priced Velociraptor.



how about a sempron


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Sep 4, 2009)

STANDOFFS!

Oh... erocker and LittleLizard got it already. Never mind =)

Good luck with your build!


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 4, 2009)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> STANDOFFS!
> 
> Oh... erocker and LittleLizard got it already. Never mind =)
> 
> Good luck with your build!



^_^ I appreciate it anyway! It's a pity I'm selling/RMA'ing this case, I want that smexy Scout!


----------



## ryanomac (Sep 7, 2009)

ouch... good thing you asked here before firing it up. Shorting out your mobo on the first run would suck hard lol


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 7, 2009)

^_^ I managed to get 2 screws in, not all the way, just enough so that the screws wouldn't pop out. Decided thT that couldn't have been the proper way to do it so I came here and asked.  Anyhow, I just sent the CM 690 back to Newegg, I want the Scout. Lol.


----------

